# Just another newbie



## ch56

Hi there everyone, I've been a member for a few years now, but have only posted a handful of times quite a while ago. But I do spend a lot of time reading through the threads on here.

Now I've finally decided to take the plunge and put a few of my thoughts down in print for the world to see!

Let me give you a bit of background. My husband and I have been together now 10 years and married for almost 3. We had been trying to conceive for the last 1.5 years with no success. But in March we found out that we were finally expecting.

And here I am, at approx 12 weeks full of nerves and worry. So full to the extent that I cannot enjoy being pregnant. And it's really getting to me.

I can't really talk to anyone about it as there are only a few people who know I'm pregnant.

Sorry for the wall of text, feels good to let a bit out.

Thanks for taking the time to read this :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congratulations on your bundle! Gosh I was so worried with mine too, it's normal but should pass with subsequent good bloods/scans.

Hope to see you around :)


----------



## ch56

Well, we went to our first ultrasound appointment today and I've got mixed feelings.

We'd worked out my midwife at our booking appointment the dates, but today's scan has put me back from 12+4 to 10+6.. Feels like a bit of a step back and I came away feeling disappointed and upset.

We've been told that we will now have to be re-booked in and also that because they are so busy, that they may not be able to fit us in until about a months time, and they may not be able to do the tests as it will be too late. So now I'm just waiting on another letter.

DH is over the moon that he's seen bubs and the heartbeat (which I didn't see as the screen was too far away). I'm pleased that finally I have some concrete evidence and this isn't just all my head but I still can't seem to get excited. I'm just dwelling on the negative side of it.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:hugs: you're a bag of emotions, totally normal. I was the same way in part. Hope you start to feel better soon :flow:


----------



## JellyPickles

Welcome! And omg, CONGRATULATIONS!! I bet that must feel amazing to finally be pregnant after such a long time TTC! I'm sure you've heard this before, but the second trimester really does get better for a lot of people. I remember being so terrified with my first that I didn't tell anyone I was pregnant until I was nearly five months along. When I finally did, most of them were like 'yeah, we know' :dohh: Personally, I found that I worried a lot less once I could feel the baby kicking, then I knew he was okay. Best of luck to you, I hope you're able to relax a little and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## ch56

Bag of emotions is totally true! A crazy woman surfaces way too often! Can't wait for that all to settle down. The people that do know are just taking over, telling me what I should and shouldn't do, what I can and can't do - doing my nut in!

Over the past few days I think it is really hit home that I'm finally expecting! I can't wait for the next referral letter to let me know when the next scan is going to be. So so excited! And I've decided that I just need to do things my way and in my time, so I can be happy and healthy.

Thanks for reassuring me and for welcoming me, I look forward to spending the next few months on here with you lovely lot :)


----------



## aliciad123

May God Bless You!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome! :)


----------

